# Dixie Draft Horse Sale



## paintponylvr (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't usually get to go to the one in March - simply because it always falls on the weekend of my hubby's and 1st daughter's Bdays. This year, however, due to work schedules I was able to get to do a run up. At the last minute, I was able to custom order a set of lines from Fairview Country Manufacturing and discussed with them getting some collars - was told they needed to see what they had (this was on Tuesday afternoon!).

So Friday arrives - I make phone calls to take care of some things needed to take care of. I do chores and I do some things online as well... SIL responds that he can go, so I stop at their place and pick him and the girls up (bDay daughter gets a day/night to herself before starting a run with work/no time off for end-of-quarter sales). Wasn't sure at this point that we were staying the night - just knew that I could if needed AS LONG AS WE WERE BACK BY SATURDAY afternoon so that could go to Bday Dinner Sat night.

I didn't Google map it this time (I think I've gotten there 2 different ways w/ the directions over the last 4 years) - just "remembered" it was a "straight shot" across the state. By the time the girls' carseats were in the back of the cab, the stuff loaded and we were on the road and we hit the gas station it was a little after 1 pm... I hadn't really eaten lunch, but had a late breakfast, and the girls were eating their breakfast when I pulled in. With some fruit for snacks,we made it to the Fairgrounds w/o stopping to eat (1 potty break) in about 2.5 hours.

We missed the carriage sale by a little less than an hour (knew I would - it started at 1 pm) - so I took pics of the vehicles still left out on the grounds and we got to tour around a little... We shared a couple of different things for a late lunch right after arriving. I'd wanted to get there fast - I didn't end up stopping at an ATM or bank anywhere on the way. Met up with several vendors and made the decision to come back in the morning w/ cash for purchases (silly me - gave me time to look around and do more ... purchasing!!). Anyhoo - was able to get a room at my "normal" hotel - very affordable and decent.

Here's a couple of pics -

This is at a Vendor's site - I am seriously considering this one as my next purchase... For a pair and a 4 up. Not a hitch wagon but a nice combined little carriage that can do a lot with and carry passengers. Similar to some that are made overseas and cost $$ to ship here... Made in Mt Hope, OH.







a pretty hitch wagon that sold during the sale (for full size draft horses) -






A drag/stone boat that would be awesome in a slightly smaller size. Wonder if could get one of the local welding shops to build me one?






A very nice grouping of Hafflingers at the sale -






Some ponies too -






To see more pics - go here '

Driving Events

The bad thing - since we missed the carriage sale - I have no idea what types of prices some of the carts, carriages & wagons sold for. The good thing - I DID get my lines (leader lines for a 4-up hitch - purple), 3 new collars for the larger shetlands (still need to get one more harness if I plan on doing a 3 abreast hitch of these mares) and ... a new, American made, 10" seat saddle for our youngest grand daughter! (knew I shouldn't have waited to do my purchases, LOL)... and new catalogs and another "dream" - the new little carriage now being built in Mt Hope, OH for the Carolina Carriage Superstore. I've made purchases from the CCS previously - but haven't made it out to their shop(about a 6 hour drive one way on the other side of South Carolina). If I do order this carriage in the future, will be going for a visit....


----------



## Barefootin (Mar 25, 2015)

Paintponylvr - when you decide to go to CCS, take my advice and leave your checkbook at HOME. That place is seriously dangerous.


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 25, 2015)

That's ez!! Don't have a check book anymore, LOL. And in order to spend $$ with debit card - have to have the $$ there.

Soooo... What is their set up actually like? I've only purchased from them while at the DDHS (usually I go on Thanksgiving weekend) - purchased a double tree from them in 2010 and collars and then several smaller pieces.

I'd love to take some of our ponies and "fit" them to driving vehicles...





and do tell - what did you get when you went there?


----------



## Barefootin (Mar 26, 2015)

The place is 3 stories tall. The ground level has the stalls for their Friesians. I try to avoid that that area as much as possible due to dehydration from drooling. The second level is is filled cheek to jowl with horse drawn vehicles of every size, shape, and description. The third level is about 50% harness, from nylon mini harness to draft size parade harness. The other 50% is other tack and stable supplies.

So far we've resisted, barely, buying either a cart or harness. But wheels we buy more frequently than I would like to. They have a super heavy-duty wheel we are switching the carts over to. I think a 24" one was about $90. We've also bought new shafts, bridles, blankets. etc.

They are very nice and helpful. The best and worst part is they are only about an hour from my Mom's place. I think she goes there way more often than she tells me.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 3, 2015)

If I was that close, I'd probably just go to sit and look around while soaking in the sights... drooling may be something I do as well, tho I'm not as enthralled with the Fresians as some are (now if were Gypsy-s that might be different,



)

I would love to breed one of my 1/2 shetland mares to a silver black tobi gypsy stallion. Would like a larger, more substantial pony that I can ride/drive from my own breeding programs...

Forewarned is forearmed, right? Now I know. And now, of course, I REALLY want to go!!


----------



## BSharpRanch (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks for sharing! I wished we had stuff like that here. Maybe not, I'm already rolling stock poor.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 9, 2015)

This year marks their 34th year of sales in our state. Think it started as a way to bring family together - the sale is run by Amish out of OH and the area where they come to here is also an Amish community. Seems more spread out here, though.

This is the first year that I truly thought about it (after talking to the shop that custom made my lines in just 1 day!) - they literally come straight down the highway. They come down from Holmes County, OH on I77 and come down here and set up right off of I77 in Iredell County, NC. Since it's a straight shot "down" and then back "up", it doesn't take them long to go/come. Was just an interesting realization.

Hmm, seems you do have some things that you go to though.


----------

